#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-25
<BUGabundo> hey oh
<uplink> *
<BUGabundo> comment WIN http://p.bugabundo.net/busted-rt-wonderm00n-portuguese-boobs-do-it-b
<dcosta> boas noites
<dcosta> viva a revolução !!!
<BUGabundo> oias dcosta
<dcosta> viva velho amigo BUGabundo
<dcosta> como tens passado ?
<BUGabundo> bem meu caro
<BUGabundo> sem nada para fazer, mas nunca pior
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-26
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> BUGabundo: nada para fazer é fixe .... digo eu
<dcosta> é sinal que já tá tudo feito
<BUGabundo> ahah
<dcosta> pensa positivo voltamos de novo ao PORTUGAL DOS PEQUENINOS
<dcosta> agora vai ser sempre a crescer
<dcosta> é necessario um dmesg aos politicos e fica pior e depois melhora
<dcosta> BUGabundo:  eu tive aqui pano para mangas meti o kde4 no ubuntu e era so segmentation faults
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tive de meter o kde por causa de umas cenas lol ... mas já dei a volta
<dcosta> c# alguem aqui usa ?
<dcosta> *
<VilasBoas> dcosta: porque perguntas de c#?
<dcosta> viva VilasBoas
<dcosta> como estas
<dcosta> ando a dar no meu curso
<dcosta> e ando a fazer um programita....
<VilasBoas> viva dcosta
<VilasBoas> e queres desenvolver usando o nosso ubuntu
<dcosta> só que tou a ter uns problemas a ligar o mesmo a base de dados em sql
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> ok sem stress
<VilasBoas> u que estas a usar?
<dcosta> não no caso tava a usar o windows 7
<VilasBoas> ok vamos combinar uma coisa
<dcosta> o que deve ser a origem dos meus problemas
<dcosta> amigo ... tou a usar o ubuntu
<dcosta> mas não tem c#
<dcosta> lol
<VilasBoas> eu ponho-te a programar em C# no ubuntu e tu escreves um artigo a ensinar aos outros como se faz ;)
<VilasBoas> Claro que pode ter :D
<VilasBoas> Temos acordo?
<dcosta> tenho aqui o netbeans
<VilasBoas> esquece
<dcosta> ui....
<VilasBoas> o netbeans
<VilasBoas> vamos programar?
<BUGabundo> MAUAUA https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=180661005316572&set=a.180500245332648.42182.100001180227358&type=1&theater
<dcosta> ora bem ... posso fazer um tutorial todo catita de como fazer dar
<dcosta> quanto ensinar a programar ainda sou um menino de cora
<VilasBoas> Pronto
<dcosta> cor
<dcosta> coro
<VilasBoas> Eu ensino-te a ti e tu ensinas a outros :D
<dcosta> sim isso parece-me correcto
<dcosta> até posso por o manual no meu site
<VilasBoas> ok inscreve-te em www.amigosdolinux.org
<VilasBoas> sim mas também podes partilhar na nova rede social para quem gosta de Aplicações de código Aberto
<VilasBoas> onde até podes começar a fazer um livro :D
<VilasBoas> e quem sabe se tiver sucesso e interesse podemos imprimir-lo
<VilasBoas> o Manual C# do dcosta
<VilasBoas> :D
<dcosta> amigo ... eu não uso facebook
<dcosta> contudo partilho tudo
<dcosta> menos a minha privacidade
<VilasBoas> não quero as tuas fotos em cuequinha dcosta
<dcosta> lol
<VilasBoas> lá por ser uma rede social não segnifica que seja um facebook
<VilasBoas> que é mais lixo que mais nada
<dcosta> sim qualquer duas pessoas são uma rede social
<VilasBoas> ok increves-te e não partilhas dados, apenas partilhas os artigos
<VilasBoas> os livros
<VilasBoas> os foruns
<VilasBoas> e o que entenderes
<dcosta> a unica coisa que "uso é o twiter"
<BUGabundo> dcosta: mas n percebes
<BUGabundo> http://brainbird.net/notice/7761023
<BUGabundo> eu tinha postado esta mensagem
<BUGabundo> de um tipo q vi na TV
<BUGabundo> e o gajo encontrou me
<BUGabundo> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001180227358
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> esquece
<dcosta> fonix BUGabundo a tí ate um puto de 10 anos te encontra
<VilasBoas> isto é algo sério para quem gosta de aplicações de código aberto
<dcosta> tas em todo lado
<VilasBoas> ligado a empresas e a universidades
<dcosta> linkedin
<dcosta> e nada mais
<dcosta> e tenho so um amigo lol
<dcosta> um tecnico
<VilasBoas> é algo parecido com o linkedin mas não tão envasivo
<VilasBoas> esquece podes me mandar depois o artigo por mail se tens medo de o publicar
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> vamos entao instalar?
<dcosta> olha vais me mandar para o wine ?
<VilasBoas> dcosta: colocas o artigo no www.amigosdolinux.org, que será o primeiro artigo sobre ubuntu do Clube ubuntu e confia
<VilasBoas> ok
<dcosta> ok
<dcosta> manda
<dcosta> dicas
<VilasBoas> vamos instalar o monodevelop
<VilasBoas> estas a usar que versão?
<VilasBoas> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntued.info%2Finstale-o-novo-monodevelop-2-2&rct=j&q=monodevelop%20ubuntued&ei=Dwm2TbS2BomChQe8oZT_Dg&usg=AFQjCNFjCaS-3GwyZllAKKsd70BaRWfhXg&cad=rja
<dcosta> 10.10 kde4 ou gnome
<dcosta> já the crachei o site
<dcosta> lol
<VilasBoas> dcosta: http://ubuntued.info/instale-o-novo-monodevelop-2-2
<dcosta> Notice: Undefined index: oct em DateObject->parse() (linha 397 de /home/clients/amigosdolinux.org/public_html/sites/all/modules/date/date_api/date_api.
<dcosta> meti mal a data o site deu logo strees
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> estou a corrigir isso não te preocupes
<VilasBoas> manha estará diferente
<VilasBoas> :D
<dcosta> oui
<VilasBoas> já podes entrar :D
<VilasBoas> mas vamos lá
<dcosta> mete meti a data correcta mas diz que ja ta la
<VilasBoas> instalas o mono develop
<VilasBoas> ;)
<dcosta> tipo falhou o registo mas executou a query
<VilasBoas> não te preocupes estou a corrigir isso
<dcosta> ok
<VilasBoas> depois de instalares o monodevelop avisa :D
<VilasBoas> dcosta: quando tiveres instalado o monodevelop avisa
<dcosta> VilasBoas:  tou a instalar
<VilasBoas> ok
<dcosta> será que é na mesma orientada a objectos
<VilasBoas> não te colei os códigos porque esse tutorial está muito bem feitó
<VilasBoas> :D
<VilasBoas> claro
<VilasBoas> instalaste os repositorios?
<dcosta> sim
<dcosta> e ja tirei dois screen shots :P
<VilasBoas> ok agora abre o gestor de software do ubuntu
<VilasBoas> e adiciona todos os extras que estão disponiveis para o monodevelop
<dcosta> pois tenho de ver onde isso é no kde
<dcosta> ok
<VilasBoas> quando estiver avisa-me para te dizer os passos seguintes
<dcosta> software center ?
<dcosta> deve ser
<VilasBoas> deve ser
<dcosta> VilasBoas: extras nada
<dcosta> apenas me aparece alguns plugins
<dcosta> debugger
<dcosta> etc
<VilasBoas> instala eses pluguins todos
<dcosta> no synaptic
<VilasBoas> Bem pode ser ;D
<dcosta> java plugin
<dcosta> database plugin
<dcosta> tudo ?
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> okok
<VilasBoas> sim não estrovam
<dcosta> tá
<VilasBoas> ok agora tens de adicionar o connector mysql ao monodevelop
<dcosta> pois
<dcosta> ai a porca vai torcer o rabo
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tava mesmo a deixar andar ...
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> eheh
<dcosta> e sql
<dcosta> mysql não é igual a mysql :p
<dcosta> *sql
<dcosta> éheh
<dcosta> mas ta certo
<dcosta> mas estou a dar sql
<dcosta> e existem alguams diferenças
<dcosta> deixa ca ver o mono
<VilasBoas> ok
<VilasBoas> e onde está a base de dados?
<VilasBoas> podes usar o nono para te ligar a uma base de dados externa
<dcosta> em sql ?
<VilasBoas> mas para desenvolver sql só em ruindows
<VilasBoas> mas onde está alojada?
<dcosta> tá localmente no sql mangement tool
<VilasBoas> se a tua máquina permitir podes instalar um virtualbox com wundows para correr apanas a base de dados
<VilasBoas> enquanto programas
<VilasBoas> mas sql e mysql são muito parecidos
<dcosta> certo
<VilasBoas> pelo que podes desenvolver em mysql
<dcosta> sim sim
<dcosta> concordo
<VilasBoas> não reparei que pedias sql e não mysql
<VilasBoas> desculpa
<dcosta> olha e depois no mono cria um exe ?
<dcosta> quando compila ?
<VilasBoas> sim cria
<VilasBoas> e compila
<dcosta> quando arranquei um novo projecto apareceu 3 questoes
<dcosta> empacotamento
<dcosta> integração unix
<dcosta> GTK Suporte
<dcosta> não seleciono nenhum ?
<VilasBoas> ok e se adicionares integração MacOS?
<VilasBoas> podes desenvolver para as 3 plataformas no linux
<dcosta> ok valeu a vontade
<dcosta> mas tou a ver que é muito diferente
<dcosta> e vai dar barracada na certa
<VilasBoas> /usr/lib/monodevelop/bin
<VilasBoas> aqui tens o connector mysql
<dcosta> ok
<VilasBoas> tenho pena
<VilasBoas> mas desenvolve para mysql
<VilasBoas> porque para sql é facil
<VilasBoas> para mysql só para quem sabe ;)
<dcosta> o interface é muito bruto
<dcosta> tenho de perder tempo a explorar melhor
<VilasBoas> se mais tarde quizeres desenvolver uma aplicação tens muitas mais hipoteses
<dcosta> certo
<dcosta> obrigado
<VilasBoas> repara mysql dá em qualquer SO
<dcosta> amigo eu gosto de mysql
<VilasBoas> e se desenvolveres com o monodevelop
<VilasBoas> consegues desenvolver para Windows, Linux e MacOS
<dcosta> tudo que tenho feito é em php e mysql
<dcosta> o pouco que sei
<VilasBoas> e fazes bem
<VilasBoas> tenho pena de não usares Drupal
<dcosta> ja usei
<dcosta> gosto mais do joomola e o wordpress
<VilasBoas> porquqe ganhavas já dinheiro para ires gozar já o fim de semana
<VilasBoas> então não conheces drupal
<dcosta> conheco amigo
<dcosta> ja instalei e modifiquei temas
<VilasBoas> estou a oferecer 100€ a quem alterar as variaveis de um módulo
<VilasBoas> para funcionar com outro
<VilasBoas> transferência imediatamente a teste positivo do módulo
<VilasBoas> estás interessado?
<dcosta> que modulos ?
<dcosta> é possivel
<VilasBoas> a funcionalidade existe no domain
<dcosta> tenho mais amigos...
<VilasBoas> e quero transferir-la para o OG
<VilasBoas> eu tenho trabalho págo
<VilasBoas> tens interesse?
<VilasBoas> alem deste
<dcosta>  OG
<dcosta> ?
<VilasBoas> pois e dizes que sabes Drupal kkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> ok
<dcosta> amigo não mexo em drupal a mais de um ano
<dcosta> agora é so wordpress :p
<headnotfound> boas
<VilasBoas> Bom dia
<VilasBoas> Olá headnotfound
<headnotfound> :)
<headnotfound> isto é tudo portugueses de portugal?
<headnotfound> na versao 10.10 posso alterar o ambiente gráfico para o classico?
<headnotfound> ja andei a vasculhar, mas nao encontrei...
<VilasBoas> headnotfound: cada vez somos mais e seremos muitos mais
<VilasBoas> sim o Brasileiros estão ainda a meditar a esta hora kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<headnotfound> lol
<headnotfound> pois
<VilasBoas> headnotfound: sim podes alterar o ambiente gráfico para outro que pretendas
<headnotfound> vamos a ver
<headnotfound> nao estou a falar de temas VilasBoas
<VilasBoas> Afinal é Linux podes fazer o que quizeres :D
<headnotfound> mas sim do sistema de menus
<headnotfound> pois, mas nao sei é como
<VilasBoas> estou a falar do sitema gráfico e podes voltat a usar o Gnome
<VilasBoas> ou melhor até podes experimentar o gnome3 que é novo :D
<headnotfound> onde posso ter informaçoes disso?
<VilasBoas> terás em www.amigosdolinux.org mas só no dia 28 :D
<VilasBoas> até lá tens de perguntar ao tio google
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<headnotfound> sim sim
<headnotfound> eu tenho o unity
<headnotfound> vou investigar
<VilasBoas> sim eu reparei
<VilasBoas> instalas-te o 11.04
<headnotfound> sim
<headnotfound> desculpa, enganei-me
<headnotfound> mas ja vi q o gnome3 é parecido ao unity
<headnotfound> vou investigar
<headnotfound> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/como-testar-o-gnome-3-no-ubuntu-11-04/
<headnotfound> artigo simples
<headnotfound> fica aí para quem quiser
<VilasBoas> não é bem melhor
<headnotfound> :)
<headnotfound> logo ja experimento
<VilasBoas> claro :D
<kimus> treta
<kimus> fiz upgrade para o 11.04 e o grub deixou de funcionar
<kimus> grr
<kimus> tive de digitar os comandos de boot manualmente :-S
<kintoandar> kimus: n quero ser má lingua, mas grub2 sucks
<kimus> kintoandar: pois não sei. mas já tinha grub2
<kimus> o upgrade é que sucks :-p
<BUGabundo> ja leram? http://razorfast.com/2011/04/25/dropbox-attempts-to-kill-open-source-project/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-27
<BUGabundo> WOW http://acidcow.com/video/19479-britains_got_talent_matrix_body.html
<BUGabundo> nn
<kimus> porque raio andaram a 'estragar' o ubuntu?
<kimus> unity no notebook ainda vá lá... agora no desktop? quem é que teve esta brilhante ideia?
<Se7h> kimus, de facto...
<Se7h> falizmente a minha gata gosta de comer moscas (for real)
<kimus> gata?
<kimus> isso tem alguma coisa a ver com o ubuntu Se7h?
<Se7h> kimus, nao, estava so a relatar off-topic
<Se7h> mas tb n sou a favor do unity em desktop
<Se7h> outra coisa q me parece estar a acontecer, é o ubuntu estar cada dia q passa mais parecido com osx
<Se7h> não que isso seja mau, mas podiam tentar inovar
<kimus> gnome 3 é OSx na mesma
<kimus> mas mais bonito :-D
<kimus> unity... é sei lá... hrrr... uma... treta?!
<kimus> Se7h: disses-te alguma coisa mais entretanto? :-)
<Alchimista> bons dias, preciso eliminar um repositório conflituoso do synaptic, pois tanto o gestor de aplicações como o gestor synaptic dão erro, ou seja, tenho de eliminar pela linha de comandos. Alguém pode dizer cmo?
<kimus> qual é o erro que te está a dar?
<kimus> e porque é que dizes que tem de ser por linha de comando?
<kimus> se sabes qual é o repositorio podes desligar através do interface gráfico
<Alchimista> kimus: pq através dos gestores n consigo. tanto o centro de software, o gestor synaptic e o gestor de actualizações n funcionam
<Alchimista> o repositório é do libreoffice
<Alchimista> erro: 'E:O tipo 'n' não é conhecido na linha 3 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-maverick.list'
<kimus> certo... e se abrires o centro de software... e ires ao segunda opção de menu e em PT deve ser "fontes de software..."
<kimus> seja como for esse erro diz-te qual é o ficheiro e em que linha
<Alchimista> mas nem isso consigo :S qqr programa que abra e que tenha a ver com pacotes de software dá erro ao iniciar
<Alchimista> e o erro é descrito na msg que falei acima, linha 3
<kimus> certo. se dá erro é porque ocorreu um erro numa instalação
<kimus> Alt+F2
<Alchimista> sim, deve ter sido numa actualização
<kimus> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-maverick.list
<kimus> ou até podes remover mesmo esse file
<kimus> Terminal
<kimus> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-ppa-maverick.list
<kimus> depois convem fazeres no terminal:
<kimus> sudo apt-get update
<kimus> sudo apt-get install -f
<Alchimista> já deu, obrigado!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-28
<PedroLRNeves> boas pessoal
<PedroLRNeves> alguem ainda vivo
<PedroLRNeves> ta tudo a dormir
<PedroLRNeves> o que
<PedroLRNeves> ?
<VilasBoas> Bom dia
<PhoenixSTF> kem é ke ja viu o natty e teve um choque que ainda nao para de rir
<lcb> xiiii tanta gente e algumas pessoas. boa tarde/noite, conforme o fuso.
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-29
<PedroLRNeves_> oi oui
<PedroLRNeves_> plll
<VilasBoas> Boa noite
<PedroLRNeves_> oi vilas
<PedroLRNeves_> ja sacaste o iso
<VilasBoas> nop
<VilasBoas> no time  kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<BUGabundo> por acaso n fiz rsynce
<BUGabundo> dps faço
<BUGabundo> ja tenho a linha td ocuapda
<BUGabundo> e assim vai ficar por uns dias
<PedroLRNeves_> lol
<PedroLRNeves_> vou instalar agota
<PedroLRNeves_> BUGabundo, o que e isso de rsynce?
<BUGabundo> *rsync
<BUGabundo> ou melhor zsync
<BUGabundo> PedroLRNeves_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<PedroLRNeves_> e fazer um update ao sistema
<PedroLRNeves_> ne
<BUGabundo> n tem nada a ver
<lcb> olá psl. alguém tem uma sugestão de um bom pkg para PDAs (sincronizar, navegar etc)?
<BUGabundo> nite folks! TGTiF
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde :D
<BUGabundo> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<danyR> BUGabundo: like a boss.
<BUGabundo> :D
<lcb> puer_a, no balanço dos dois clicks na maquina do windows fiz o mesmo no xchat e pimba.... duas entradas no freenode
#ubuntu-pt 2011-04-30
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde :D
<lcb> Viva!
<BUGabundo> biba
<lcb> alguém conhece um site pt sobre legislação de open source e outro "free" software em casas comerciais?
<lcb> estabelecimentos comerciais, melhor dezido
<lcb> jazux, em aveiro o s. pedro mandou os routers abaixo
<BUGabundo> lol
<VilasBoas> lcd queres um software para que tipo de actividade?
<VilasBoas> lcb:  queres um software para que tipo de actividade?
<lcb> VilasBoas, imobiliaria / mas não é bem software específico o q pretendo saber, é o q a azae não lixa o "comerciante"
<BUGabundo> tv na ANSOL tenha algo
<lcb> sabes q varia de pais para pais, a legislação. aqui não me admira se tudo o q seja grátis leve "coima"
<lcb> fixe, BUGabundo , tks
<VilasBoas> lcb: é para trabalhar em que país Portugal
<lcb> VilasBoas, sim, aveiro. não alentejo. :p
<VilasBoas> Grandes cagareus
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lcb> hehehehe
<VilasBoas> ou és ceboleiro?
<VilasBoas> andas na UA?
<ExtremsX> alguem ai?
<VilasBoas> ExtremsX: gente vivada ;)
<lcb> naaaaaa, sou um ilustre desconheido parido em africa, passado pelos states e mal passado actualmente em aveiro
<lcb> ExtremsX, onde?
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ExtremsX> ^
<ExtremsX> eu preciso de uma ajuda
<ExtremsX> bem simples
<VilasBoas> em portugal tens  o projecto Colibri
<lcb> ExtremsX, tenho cabos.
<ExtremsX> não sou de portugal
<lcb> ou empurra-se, ExtremsX
<VilasBoas> licenciado pelas finanças e disponivel em versão free e paga :D
<ExtremsX> como faço para deslogar?
<BUGabundo> ExtremsX: ja deu para perceber :P
<BUGabundo> fexas a tab
<BUGabundo> LOL
<lcb> VilasBoas, porreiro, vou ver infos sobre essas cenas
<BUGabundo> ou /quit
<BUGabundo> ou /exit
<ExtremsX> não aparece a opção
<BUGabundo> fexas a janelta
<BUGabundo> tenta alt+f4
<lcb> ExtremsX, deslogar onde, de onde?
<ExtremsX> do sistema
<VilasBoas> a partir de amanha podes ler informações sobre esse e outros temas na rede social de aplicações gratuitas e de aplicações de código aberto www.amigosdolinux.org
<ExtremsX> mudar de usuario
<lcb> ExtremsX, grafical ou em consola?
<ExtremsX> grafical
<lcb> ExtremsX, 11.04, canto superior direito (unity) ou no menu do gnome
<lcb> *caso n seja unity
<ExtremsX> esse é o problema não tem essa opção
<lcb> ExtremsX, andaste a polir os cantos no sistema?
<ExtremsX> não
<ExtremsX> ele já veio assim
<lcb> atao, pq não tens o ' top panel '?
<ExtremsX> tem
<ExtremsX> mas não aparece essa opção
<ExtremsX> só desligar,  reniciar e suspender
<lcb> ExtremsX, há varias maneiras, mas dou-te uma q talvez queiras usar para o futuro, em unity
<lcb> na consola escreve gnome-panel
<lcb> so isso
<lcb> se queres usar no futuro adicionas gnome-panel no "startup applications"
<lcb> e teras o painel inferior com os menus em unity
<lcb> ExtremsX, no entanto algo se passou na instalacao desse 11.04... para isso tar assim
<ExtremsX> conseui
<ExtremsX> opa
<ExtremsX> consegui
<ExtremsX> obrigado
<lcb> pera..., n te vas...
<lcb> que se passou p n teres isso?
<ExtremsX> eu preciso trocar de usuário
<ExtremsX> não sei ainda
<lcb> tens a barra do unitu do lado esquerdo?
<lcb> unity, tb
<lcb> já me apercebi q não.
<lcb> 1 sec, tlf
<lcb> ExtremsX, foste-te ou isso enguiçou?
<lcb> foice... raio de partelo q ele usou, força demais
<lcb> partelo/martelo
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> usou o botao de power
<lcb> :)
<lcb> sou um desastrado a escrever, desde putito
<lcb> ou tb tá em aveiro e a trovoada fez daquilo carvão
<lcb> 'e interessante - aqui não aparece psl com problemas no 11.04. happy customers
<headnotfound> boas
<BUGabundo> $ lsb_release -a
<BUGabundo> Description:	Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<BUGabundo> Release:	11.10
<jquiterio> Olá pessoal !
<VilasBoas> Bem Vindo jquiterio
<jquiterio> obrigado!
<celso> new in hous
<celso> a ai alguem com que possa me ajudar
<jquiterio> Boa Noite
<filipegarcia> bo noite
<jquiterio> removi o painel inferior do gnome e agora não consigo repor
<jquiterio> tentei fazer  rm -rf .gconfd e a seguir rm -rf /temp/* a ver se fazia reset ao gnome, mas não deu certo
<jquiterio> obrigado já consegui
<VilasBoas> jquiterio: estou super ocupado
<VilasBoas> não dá para ajudar
<jquiterio> não há problema.... :)
<VilasBoas> amanha é mais calmo
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-01
<pao> e possivel passar todas as ferramenta do backtrack para o ubuntu??
<licensed> pao, é possivel instalar qualquer ferramenta linux no ubuntu
<pao> licensed como?
<licensed> pao, na verdade tu nao vais copiar o programa do bt pro ubuntu nao
<licensed> pao, tu vais instalar os programas q tu queres no ubuntu.. alguns podem ter o pacote pronto .deb
<licensed> outros talvez tu terás que compilar
<licensed> mas é possivel sim
<headnotfound> boas
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-23
<astroo-> Five Best Linux Distributions
<astroo-> http://lifehacker.com/5904069/five-best-linux-distributions
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Mais uma frustração com a placa Nvidea. O Flash 233 também não funciona.
<jyooruje> ja ta tudo a usar o 12.04?
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<ZZzzZzzz_> olé
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Investigação identifica genes relacionados com envelhecimento
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/iciencia/investigacao-identifica-genes-relacionados-envelhecimento
<dcosta> foobar
<dcosta> boa noite gente
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  e astroo- boas
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> :)
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-24
<astroo-_g> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> g'nite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xhaker> Winter is coming! I mean... Ubuntu 12.04 is coming! :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Problema do Flash versus Nvidea resolvido?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Armadilhas nas condições de uso da “Google Drive”
<astroo-> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Tecnologia/Interior.aspx?content_id=2443041
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessaol
<astroo-> I hate Ubuntu, but my mother-in-law loves it
<astroo-> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/i-hate-ubuntu-but-my-mother-in-law-loves-it/20373
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> nite!
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-24
<astroo-> Ubuntu 14.04 review: Missing the boat on big changes  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-review-missing-the-boat-on-big-changes/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jmcs> Alguém sabe qual e o icone do indicator-session?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> No futuro, NETmundial quer discutir a noção de neutralidade da Internet   http://www.publico.pt/tecnologia/noticia/netmundial-coloca-nocao-de-neutralidade-da-internet-para-discussao-futura-1633578
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=12203.msg116376#msg116376
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<locodir-user> Boa tarde,
<locodir-user> Gostaria de saber se é possivel integrar um servidor ubuntu num servidor windows e definir permissões para os utilizadores idênticas às que já existem ana active directory do ws?
<nuno_nunes> sim deve dar
<nuno_nunes> pelo samba
<locodir-user> ok, obrigado.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dotcom> ola
<dotcom> alguem pode ajudar?
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<camelo> olá
<chotaz> lusitan, já percebo o que dizias no outro dia, as pessoas comentam que estão poucos, mas também ninguém vem para ajudar..
<lusitan> eu quando sei até ajudo
<lusitan> mas há malta que pensa que estamos aqui e que temos de responder em 30 segundos
<lusitan> a paciência ainda é uma virtude
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-22
<astroo-> Ubuntu 15.04: Desktop, Phone and IoT; towards a converged future  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/21/ubuntu-15-04-desktop-phone-and-iot-towards-a-converged-future/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ptsm> boas
<ptsm> alguem já teve este erro depois de um do-release-upgrade?
<ptsm> $ sudo lilo Fatal: Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x0015 (NFS/RAID mirror down ?)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tenta o #ubuntu-br tambem
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-23
<astroo-> este canal e super calado
<astroo-> o dos brasucas sempre mexe 1 pouco
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-24
<astroo-> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet)  http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<saturnlove> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barack_obama> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-28
<astroo-> Ubuntu 16.04's support for the ZFS file system may violate the General Public License  http://www.pcworld.com/article/3061924/linux/ubuntu-1604s-support-for-the-zfs-file-system-may-violate-the-general-public-license.html
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-04-30
<byt> ola
<byt> preciso de ajuda
#ubuntu-pt 2016-05-01
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-04-23
<Exterminador> boas. eu tenho uma vps com dois discos por assim dizer (/dev/vda e /dev/vdb). eu criei um volume em /dev/vdb com pvcreate /dev/vdb e depois vgcreate main /dev/vdb
<Exterminador> agora, como adiciono o /dev/vda sem perder nenhuns dados? é que o /dev/vda é onde está tudo instalado (OS, snapd, icecast, IRCd, etc).
